# "ear rings" for poodle ears



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Soooooo....... In my quest for knowledge I am curious to know if any of you have ever asked a groomer for (or if you're a goomer been asked for) "earring ears" ? 

No lie, this is an actual client who asked this of me. I've never heard that before so it kind of got my attention. The kind of thing that makes you look up and go "What?!" My first thought when she asked this was tassle ears like what I have on Jazz. That would make sense. I tried to get her to be more specific about what her earring ears were to look like. She went on to say that boy poodles have ears cut straight across and girl poodles have "earring ears"... umm K. Maybe I'm a little slow, what is an earring ear? The lady didn't quite know how to explain what she wanted. She kept sayig... youknow earrings... 
I showed her Jazz;s ears and asked ,"That?"
She looked horrified and said NOOOOOO!!!
I'm sorry... is my eye twitching??? :mmph: Haha.

I ended up doing your average everyday rounded poodle ears, which looked pretty on her little doggie, stuck some bright pink bows in her ears, and called it quites. Apparently I had stumbled upon what earring ears looked like all by myself. The lady LOVED it and said I was the first groomer to get it right. Humm, sheer luck methinks.... Oh did I mention the dog is 14yr?? So you're telling me in 14 years nobody has ever done this ??? Weird. 

Soooo, anyone else heard this term before in ref. to rounded ears?


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

NO never heard of this but have heard of people peircing dogs ears lately and thought that is what you were talking about


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Mandycasey'smom said:


> NO never heard of this but have heard of people peircing dogs ears lately and thought that is what you were talking about


omg.... Really? How are they getting away with that? I would think it would be considered cruel


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Glad you finally got it right, LOL! I've heard of the ear piercing and know of at least one groomer that was arrested for doing it to kittens.


----------



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

Congratulations on figuring that one out, WonderPup (even if it was accidentaly)D! Never heard of 'earring ears'!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_That's really neat that you figured out what she wanted. It must have been really frustrating! Another happy customer :smile:

I can't imagine anyone putting earrings in a dog's or cat's ears!! :mmph: I can just see them running around and suddenly ripping the darn thing out. Boo!_


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I have heard of gluing little rinestones to ears or the ear hair with non toxi glue. It was in one of the grooming books I have. I can't believe a groomer would peice ears though on any animal. Shame on them!! Glad she got arrested.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

WonderPup said:


> I showed her Jazz;s ears and asked ,"That?"
> She looked horrified and said NOOOOOO!!!
> I'm sorry... is my eye twitching??? :mmph: Haha.


I pmsl when I read this part, god you are a crackup. ound:

Never heard the term here in Oz either. Maybe its just a name she made up for rounded ears. Glad you worked it out, I wouldnt have had the faintest of what she was talking about :mmph:


----------



## FunkyPuppy (Jan 27, 2011)

Hehehehe, I've heard very round, mid to short length ears called "bubble ears", "bouncy ears", and "circle ears"


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

oh dear lord, please let me have a client walk through my front door and ask me for "circle ears" Pleeeeeeaaasee??? I think that would just make my day, no doubt I would giggle the whole time I was grooming the dog. 

Man, this is an old post..... Haven't thought of "ear rings ears" in ages... in fact this dog is dead. :/ Kind of brought back a fond memory though, she was such a sweetheart and so pretty even for an old gal.


----------

